# this fish is a



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lot o questions lately. Long story short, bought a few yellow labs at a pet store that I usually just get supplies from. U know the one. They were like 50%. 4 bucks. However I thought labs looked alike. Male and female. Female having less black on them as adults. The one in pic has no black. About an inch. Is this a true yellow lab? Hybrid?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not only is there no black dorsal stripe but the fish has bars and the nose appears to be a little too snubbed for a yellow lab.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Knew I could count on u. So what is it? Will prob return. These were first added to tank. There are 3 of them. 1 is obviously a lab. For sure. But this and other look the same. Hmmmm. That's what I get for saving a buck. They survived though.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

May have answered my own question. How bout a saulosi.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This is a pretty common hybrid now, red zebra x yellow lab.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Interesting. How would it do in a lab/peacock set up?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would predict not well due to the red zebra component. Hybrids are not predictable and some believe their behavior is even more aggressive than either of the parent fish.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Were they sold as yellow labs, or assorted africans?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

They were sold as yellow labs. The worker assured me the females have no black. I knew better actually but had never seen a 1" lab before so I thought maybe he's right. Tried netting but gave up.I'll wait and see how they are and remove if necessary.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

If I had paid for yellow labs, I'd bring that one back. Mine have a little black well under 1", and never have barring. I can't tell the adults apart without venting. The dominant male has the most black on his ventral and anal fins, but the largest females have more black than the subdominant males.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was trying to bring them back. Couldn't catch the little bigger and I don't want to remove everything. Maybe that's why they were 50% off. Out of the five there are 2 without black. It seems the bigger they are the more black. Smallest (in pic) is 1" the biggest is a little over 1.5". My plan is to catch in morning before the lights come on. ? I apparently did a good job with the rocks because for small fish there are tons of hiding spots. They all seem happy. But still I didn't want a mystery fish.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Heres an update; all 5 have gotten better color. The 2 larger ones now have a jet black stripe on dorsal. The2 smallest that had no black, the one in pic now has faint black on dorsal, and the bars have faded slightly. The two small ones still have more white on their bellies. Could they have bee?n stressed. ? Now they are in good water with good food. Maybe that one isfrom a weaker blood line? Still not ruling out hybrid but the way they're changing I'll give it few weeks. As a side note. When I bought them the worker got the water from a tank with 2 dead fish. Seriously? That's why I had never got fish there before. Anyway ...


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

My problem that I see is not so much the black but the body shape, Like DJ has said the nose is snubbed and the head seems to be almost to round like a Zebra.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

I see what your saying. That little dude is feisty. I can foresee an aggression issue. I try to catch em for about a half hour a week. Since I'm stubborn and wont remove rocks. Some stores have yellow labs that look nothing like whyat they're supposed to. Now my lfs is out of afra jalos. Another tried telling me the m.auratus was an afra. This is becoming quite the quest.


----------

